# اطفال يتحولون ليلا (حقيقه مجرد خيال؟؟)



## Bent Christ (23 أبريل 2011)

_*اطفال يتحولون ليلا (حقيقه مجرد خيال؟؟)
هناك شبه إجماع عند كثير من الشعوب، بأن التوائم يتقاسمون الآلام والأحاسيس، كما أنهم يتفاهمون بطرق غير معلومة، كل ذلك مفهوم ومعروف ويمكن تفسيره وفهمه، إلا أن هناك ما لايمكن فهمه ويخص التوائم، والتي تشير إليها بعض المعتقدات الخاصة بهم، التي تشيع في أنحاء عدة من مصر ودول أخري كالسودان، والتي يمكن أن تدخل في نطاق علوم "الباراسيكولوجى" وأهمها اعتقاد البعض أن التوائم أو بعضهم، يتحولون إلى قطط ليلا فهل ذلك حقيقة أم مجرد خيال ؟

التوائم يتحولون إلى قطط في الليل


قبل الإجابة نشير إلى التراث النوبي والذي يتميز فيه التوأم بوضع خاص، وتسعى الأسرة النوبية للمحافظة عليه بشدة، حيث يعتقدون أن الموت يهدد التوأم دائما، ويقولون: إن التوأم نصف روح، ولذلك فإنهم لا يندهشون عند موت أحدهم، ويخافون على مصير الذكر أكثر من الأنثى، لاعتقادهم أن الذكر مهدد دائما بالموت، والسؤال لماذا هذا الاهتمام البالغ بالتوائم والخوف عليهم بهذا الشكل؟

والإجابة تقول: أن النوبيين يعتقدون أن التوائم يتحولون إلى قطط في الليل، يتجولون ثم يعودون في الصباح الباكر إلى منازلهم حيث تعود إلى صورة أطفال، ويؤكدون أن ذلك يتم أثناء الليل فقط، ومن ثم تحرص المرأة النوبية عادة عند طبخها لحما أو سمكا أن تعطي منها للتوأم، ومن الطريف أن بعض الأسر قد تذهب لتشكي التوأم لدى أهله، زاعمين أنه قد أتى في الليل كقط وأكل اللحم أو أراق الزيت، كما أن هناك توائم يدعون أنهم قد أصيب في الليل بضربة من فلان، أو أن فلانة قد أحرقته بالزيت الحار عندما اقترب منها وهي تطبخ لحما أو سمكا، وقد تحدث مشاجرات بين الأسرتين، ولكن أسرة التوأم غالبا ما تدافع عن ولدها، وتتهم الأسرة الأخرى، بأنها قصرت في إعطاء التوأم بعض الطعام عند رؤيته، لذلك فإن أي جرح أو حرق لا يعرف سببه عند التوأم، قد ينسب إلى مثل هذه الأفعال، ولهذا يحذر النوبيون من ضرب القطط في الليل.

ويقول النوبيون: إن التوائم ينامون مدة طويلة، وإنهم يحرصون على ألا يتم إيقاظهم، اعتقادا في أن أرواحهم لا تزال خارج الأبدان في رحلة بعيدة، ويخافون من أن يضاروا، كما أن النوبيين يترددون عادة في دفن التوأم الميت، حيث يعتقدون أنهم لا يزالون إحياء وأن روحهم مسافرة، ربما لذلك نلاحظ حتى عند غير النوبيين، الاهتمام بأن يأكل التوأم قبل الأطفال الآخرين، كما يحذر الناس من حرمان التوأم من السمك المحمر أو اللحم.

لذلك كله يعمد النوبيون إلى وضع الدوكة على ظهور التوائم وهم نيام، خوفا من أن يتحولوا إلى قطط، أما في حالة وفاة أحد التوأمين، فتربط للحي منهم شعرة من ذيل الحصان على رجله، اعتقادا في أن ذلك يقيه من أن يجره أخوه، أي يأتي فيأخذه إلى الموت.

لا توقظ التوأم النائم بعنف

أما قبائل الجعليين والصليحاب والحوازمة والبديرية، فإنهم يتفقون على أن التوائم يتحولون إلى قطط، أو كما يقول الحوازمة والبديرية: فإن التوائم تتحول إلى عقارب، ولكنهم يتفقون مع النوبيين في ضعف بنية التوائم، إلى جانب الاتفاق حول أن التحول قد يحدث جسدا وروحا أو روحا فقط، كما يتفقون على أنه من غير المستحب إيقاظ التوأم النائم بعنف.

أما قبيلة البويا في جنوب السودان بالقرب من جبال النوبة، فإنهم يتشاءمون من صحبة والد التوأم، ورجال البويا لا يسمحون لوالد التوأم بمغادرة المنزل إلا بعد مضي حوالي شهر، ويعتقدون أن مصاحبته تجلب لهم الكارثة، أوقد يصاب هو نفسه بمكروه أوقد يموت لذلك، لذلك يقاومون محاولته للخروج معهم إلى الصيد، ويرون أنه يجب على والد التوأم أن يبقى مع زوجته.

ولقبيلة الدينكا أكبر القبائل في جنوب السودان، اعتقاد أن التوأم هو في الحقيقة طائر، ولا يتحدثون عن التوائم بوصفهم بشرا بل طيورا، لذلك نجدهم يجعلونه على الشجرة إذا مات، تماما كالنوير الذين يرون أن التوائم يولدون منذ الأزل سواء لدى الإنسان أو الحيوان.

قصة غريبة ومثيرة

ومن التعميم إلى التفصيل، أو بمعنى أخر إلى أدلة وحقائق عن تحول التوائم إلى قطط ليلا، والبرهان هنا قصة غريبة ومثيرة تحدثت عنها مدينة السويس المصرية عن طفلين توأم، في الليل يسرحان مع القطط ويتصرفان مثلها، أى أن القطط تسكنهما ليلا عندما يغلبهما النوم، والطفلان هما محمد ووليد، والكل في السويس بل وأسرتهما وجيرانهما يؤكدون أن روحهما تسكنها قطط، تتحرك في كل مكان لتتعقب رائحة الطعام.

والحكاية بدأت ذات يوم، حينما عاد الأب النوبي الأصل والموظف بإحدى شركات البترول، إلى شقته بإحدى عمارات المساكن الشعبية، حاملا لفافات بين ذراعيه، وما أن طرق الباب، حتى فوجىء بطفليه محمد ووليد يبادران في صوت واحد "إحنا عايزين نأكل فراخ مشوية من اللى أنت جايبها معاك" تسمرت قدما الأب في الأرض وتملكته الدهشة، فهو لم يخبر أحدا انه سيشتري فراخ مشوية، حتى زوجته لم تعلم

وفي محاولة منه لإخفاء دهشته ضم الأب طفليه إلى صدره وسألهما: "انتم عرفتم منين أنى أحضرت معى فراخ وانتم كنتم نايمين" ورد الطفلان ببراءة "شفناك وأنت طالع بيها على سلم العمارة"، يرد الأب "ازاى وأنتم نايمين" يجيب الطفلان "لا كنا صاحيين ووقتها كنا قطط، لونهم اسود، ذيلهم صغير، كنا تحت عند باب العمارة" ويرد الأب بعنف قطط إيه ياولاد ال

يتصرفان تصرف قطط شكلا وموضوعا

وبسرعة البرق انتشرت حكاية محمد ووليد على السنة أفراد الأسرة والجيران، وتاه عقل الأب في زحام التفسيرات وأغربها، هو تفسير الطاعنون في العمر له، حينما قالا له: أن ما يحدث للتوءم صحيح، وان معنى ذلك أن روحيهما تسكنهما قطط بعض الوقت، حيث يتصرفان تصرف قطط شكلا وموضوعا، وما يحدث للقطتين من أذي أو مكروه يشعر به التوأم في نفس اللحظة، لدرجة انه إذا صدمت سيارة أحدى القطتين وقتلها يموت الطفل في الحال، رغم انه في نفس اللحظة جالس مع أسرته حى يرزق.

وذهل الأب من التفسير، لكن الذهول استحوذ عليه تماما حينما شكى له طفله ذات يوم وقال له: أن ابن الجيران ضربه بعصا على ذراعه أحدثت به جرحا، فسأله مندهشا "ضربك ازاى وأنت لسة صاحى من النوم" ورد الطفل "يابابا أنا ما كنتش نايم أمامك، أنا كنت سارح مع القطط في الشارع"

تلك كانت رواية الأب، أما رواية الطفلين فجاءت لتؤكد عليها، حيث قالا: أنهما حينما يتحولان إلى قطط، فإنهم يشعرون ويرون كل شيء يحيط بهم، مؤكدين أنهم يأكلون وقتها أكل الشوارع كالقطط تماما، بل وإنهم تعرضوا بسبب ذلك إلى حالة تسمم، وكادوا أن يموتوا لولا أن تم إنقاذهم بمعجزة، وحينما سال الطفلين هل يخاف أصحابكم الأطفال منكم؟ ردوا ببراءة "في البداية كانوا يخافون مننا، لكن الأمر أصبح عاديا لهم بعد ذلك، فهم يلعبون معنا، وإذا ما شعروا إننا سارحين كقطط، يعرفون ونسمعهم يقولون: محمد ووليد أصبحوا قطط، وينظرون إلينا، ونحن حينها نراهم ونسمعهم"
ولا تعليق​*_


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2011)

غريب جداا
شكرااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bent Christ (23 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> غريب جداا
> شكرااا
> ربنا يباركك​



هو فعلا غريب
انا تاتا وانا صغيره كانت بتزعقلى لما اخض اختى وهى نايمه
و اكنت بتقول لماما الكلام ده
شكرااااااا يا نهيسى 
نوررررررت​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع غريب ودهشني جدا
ع كده انا واخويا قطط ولا ايه
صحيح في اوقات بنحس في وقت واحد
بحاجات معينه بتحصل لكن مش بنتحول قطط
ونتجول في الشارع زي مافي الموضوع
اما قصه وليد ومحمد تنفع حدوته قبل النوم
لكن مش تدخل عقل اي انسان فاهم 
النوبيين دول دماغهم عاليه
ميرسي مارين​*


----------



## Bent Christ (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع غريب ودهشني جدا
> ع كده انا واخويا قطط ولا ايه
> صحيح في اوقات بنحس في وقت واحد
> بحاجات معينه بتحصل لكن مش بنتحول قطط
> ...



هم فعلا دماغهم عاليه
بس سؤال بس
هو فيه 2 كوكو؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## جيلان (23 أبريل 2011)

القطط بتسكنهم ارواح وجايز حصل كدة مع الاطفال يعنى بصدق الغرائب صراحة لان الى ميكنش السبب فيه انسان ممكن يكون السبب فيه اى كائنات تانية
لكن ده ميمنعش ان فيه شوية مبالغات زى الطيور والشجرة لكن القطط من زمان ليها علاقة بالحاجات دى ومبستغربش لماا اسمع القصص دى خالص 
اكيد كتير هيختلفو معايا فى الرأى


----------



## Bent Christ (23 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> القطط بتسكنهم ارواح وجايز حصل كدة مع الاطفال يعنى بصدق الغرائب صراحة لان الى ميكنش السبب فيه انسان ممكن يكون السبب فيه اى كائنات تانية
> لكن ده ميمنعش ان فيه شوية مبالغات زى الطيور والشجرة لكن القطط من زمان ليها علاقة بالحاجات دى ومبستغربش لماا اسمع القصص دى خالص
> اكيد كتير هيختلفو معايا فى الرأى



نوررررتى جيلان
بس يعنى ايه القطط بتسكنهم ارواح ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع القطط حقيقى وحصل فى بلدى الاصليه ( اقصى الصعيد)
والموضوع موثوق فعلا وبابا حكالى كذا قصه كدة 

لكن اللى اعرفه ان لو التؤأم دول معروفش موضوع التحول ده مش بيحصلهم
علشان كدة اللى مش عارفين مش بيقولوا قدامهم 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> هم فعلا دماغهم عاليه
> بس سؤال بس
> هو فيه 2 كوكو؟؟؟؟؟​




*مش فاهم قصدك ايه
لو تقصدي في اسماء اعضاء
في koko man 
و mikel coco​*


----------



## Bent Christ (23 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *موضوع القطط حقيقى وحصل فى بلدى الاصليه ( اقصى الصعيد)
> والموضوع موثوق فعلا وبابا حكالى كذا قصه كدة
> 
> لكن اللى اعرفه ان لو التؤأم دول معروفش موضوع التحول ده مش بيحصلهم
> ...


_
و انا تاتا كانت بتحكى لماما
بس بصراحه مش قادره استوعب 
ازاى الروح نخرج من الجسد و ترجع تانى​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *موضوع القطط حقيقى وحصل فى بلدى الاصليه ( اقصى الصعيد)
> والموضوع موثوق فعلا وبابا حكالى كذا قصه كدة
> 
> لكن اللى اعرفه ان لو التؤأم دول معروفش موضوع التحول ده مش بيحصلهم
> ...




*همشي ورا كلامك يا مارو
انا مكنتش اعرف الموضوع ده
عشان كده مش اتحولت زي ماقلت
هل دلوقتي لما عرفت هتحول بليل
مفتكرش ان الموضوع حقيقي
كله تخيلات من اجدادانا​*


----------



## Bent Christ (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش فاهم قصدك ايه
> لو تقصدي في اسماء اعضاء
> في koko man
> و mikel coco​*



لا لا قصدى 
ان انت ليك تؤام ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *همشي ورا كلامك يا مارو
> انا مكنتش اعرف الموضوع ده
> عشان كده مش اتحولت زي ماقلت
> هل دلوقتي لما عرفت هتحول بليل
> ...



*لا بص اللى فهمته انه مش بيحصل لكل التؤام  وبيحصل فى الارياف اكتر
فى البلاد اللى بتؤمن بيه مع ان ولاد خالتى كانوا عايشين هناك ومحصلتش معاهم
بس حصلت مع غيرهم .. مش عارف ايه التفسير بس اللى متاكد منه انها حصلت و بتحصل
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> لا لا قصدى
> ان انت ليك تؤام ؟؟؟؟؟؟​




*ايون عندي اخ تؤام
بس مش معانا هنا​*


----------



## Bent Christ (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايون عندي اخ تؤام
> بس مش معانا هنا​*



ربنا يخليكواا لبعض يا عمم ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا بص اللى فهمته انه مش بيحصل لكل التؤام  وبيحصل فى الارياف اكتر
> فى البلاد اللى بتؤمن بيه مع ان ولاد خالتى كانوا عايشين هناك ومحصلتش معاهم
> بس حصلت مع غيرهم .. مش عارف ايه التفسير بس اللى متاكد منه انها حصلت و بتحصل
> *​




*اشمعنا في الارياف وليه مش كل التؤام
اسئله عايزه اجابات منطقيه
وطول عمري بسمع كلام ع التؤام
لكن اول مره اسمع الكلام ده
مش داخل دماغي الصراحه
ع العموم ربنا يستر ومش اتحول بليل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> ربنا يخليكواا لبعض يا عمم ​




*ربنا يخليكي ياقمر​*


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*وحدوه يا بشر ... مكنش موضوع قطط ده *
*طب ما انا اسمي Twin*
*وعادي مش بتحول لا بالليل ولا بالنهار *

*عامة كل دية حكاوي القهاوي ... طب ما انا عارف نص القصص دية وكانوا بيقولوا علي فلان ال في العمارة ال جنبنا بيتحول وغيره بيبسبس وهو نايم وكلام كتير كدة يموع النفس *
*بس ما في دليل ... لا في المدينة ولا الصعيد*


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2011)

_*
وذهل الأب من التفسير، لكن الذهول استحوذ عليه تماما حينما شكى له طفله ذات  يوم وقال له: أن ابن الجيران ضربه بعصا على ذراعه أحدثت به جرحا، فسأله  مندهشا "ضربك ازاى وأنت لسة صاحى من النوم" ورد الطفل "يابابا أنا ما كنتش  نايم أمامك، أنا كنت سارح مع القطط في الشارع"

تحقيق جميل يا مارين

هههههههههههههههه

مشكورة لمجهودك
*_


----------



## soso a (24 أبريل 2011)

على فكره الكلام ده مش غريب سمعت بيه قبل كده 

وليا قرايب كانوا بيقولوا انهم بيتحولوا 

لكن مش كل التوائم ده حالات نادره جدا

شكرا على الموضوع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## abokaf2020 (25 أبريل 2011)

عندنا في المنطقة حالة كده ومصدقينها لدرجة ان بليل لما بيدخل عندهم اي قط بياكلوه ويشربوه ويعاملوه كانه ضيف


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 أبريل 2011)

*ااممممم مش عارفة بصراحة *
*بس انا فعلا سمعت الموضوع دة قبل كداااااااااا*
*بس مش عارفة اذا كان صح ولا غلط*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أبريل 2011)

*انا عايزه اتحول بالليل...ينفع...عايزه ابقي خفاش...​*


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> عندنا في المنطقة حالة كده ومصدقينها لدرجة ان بليل لما بيدخل عندهم اي قط بياكلوه ويشربوه ويعاملوه كانه ضيف



*
ههههههههه حلوة

فكرتينى بحاجه شبيهه بس مكسل اكتب :shutup22:
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا عايزه اتحول بالليل...ينفع...عايزه ابقي خفاش...​*



*ههههههه لا عندنا انهاردة عصافير بس تنفع :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أبريل 2011)

> التي تشيع في أنحاء عدة من مصر ودول أخري كالسودان،


تقصدى ان التخاريف دى موجوده فى دول زى المصر والسودان ؟
طيب خلينى اقولك ان فعلا الدول اللى زى مصر والسودان اسهل الدول اللى تنتشر فيها التخاريف والاحداث المفبركة
ثم انا عندى اخواتى توأم ونفسى اعرف فين القطط اللى بيتحولولها بليل كنت خلصت منهم ههههههههههههه
شكراا لموضوعك ومعلوماتك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------

